# Anyone in the San Antonio,TX area?



## T95Nissan (Jun 24, 2003)

HI I live in the San Antonio area, and I go downtown every Friday and Saturday night and I also go to Militarty Dr on Sunday nights, I am 17 yrs old male, and I drive a 1995 (white) nissan truck with a solid camper shell on it with airbags and its sitting on some 18"s. If you would like to go with me on the weekends or maybe just go cruze or hang out post back here or email me at [email protected], Normally me and my friend go but I am looking for some other people to go so if you want to go with us just let me know, My friend drives a 2003 Chevy S-10 Xtreme (white) and its all stock, 
pz out
keep it real
TRISTAN


----------



## T95Nissan (Jun 24, 2003)

I am just moving this topic closer to the top so people can see it, TRISTAN


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

T95Nissan said:


> *HI I live in the San Antonio area, and I go downtown every Friday and Saturday night and I also go to Militarty Dr on Sunday nights, I am 17 yrs old male, and I drive a 1995 (white) nissan truck with a solid camper shell on it with airbags and its sitting on some 18"s. If you would like to go with me on the weekends or maybe just go cruze or hang out post back here or email me at [email protected], Normally me and my friend go but I am looking for some other people to go so if you want to go with us just let me know, My friend drives a 2003 Chevy S-10 Xtreme (white) and its all stock,
> pz out
> keep it real
> TRISTAN *


There's quite a few

www.teamnio.com


----------



## drifterX (Jun 3, 2003)

IM IN SA. I MIGHT OF SEEN UR TRUCK BY THE WAY U DESCRIBED IT.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm not...


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i live here, have a black 200sx with a 3 on the back can't miss it


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

anyone else?


----------



## squirleygirl (May 27, 2004)

*From Austin area here*

Desperatly seeking a used camper shell for a 96' Nissan standard pu. Needed in a hurry, somewhere near Austin area so I can pick it up. Any help on where to find one on short notice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.......... Squirleygirl


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

If you guy's woulnd't mind coming up to Austin on a saturday, we could definetly set- up a nice meet....


----------



## Hot97ser (May 13, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> If you guy's woulnd't mind coming up to Austin on a saturday, we could definetly set- up a nice meet....


Sounds good to me a Austin/San Antonio meet would be nice!! Oh yeah just to let you guys know i am in San Antonio at Lackland AFB and have yet to meet any B13 or B14 owners. Holla.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

COOL, you guys can hit me up on AIM.... blacknissanb14


----------



## NiSmO Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

yeah, i live near SA. You probably see my Z ripping butt on the freeway.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm in SA...silver altima with gunmetal rims.


----------

